# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Άρρωστο περιστέρι με στριμμένο το κεφάλι προς τα πάνω

## Des

Καλημέρα σας , χτες το βράδυ βρήκαμε ένα περιστέρι στον δρόμο το οποίο ήταν ακίνητο και ο λαιμός του στραμενος πρόσβασης τον ουρανό . Το πήγαμε συν κτηνίατρο και δεν βρήκε κάτι εμφανές αλλα είπε αναπνευστικό ίσως . Του έδωσε ένα χάπι για παράσιτα , φυσιολογικό όρο και μια ένεση νομίζω μπαιτριλ είπε . Σημερα το περιστέρι ειναι το ίδιο και οι κουτσουλιές ειναι σκούρο πράσινο - μαύρο ύδαρες. Βάζω και 2 φωτογραφίες . Οποίος ξέρει παρακαλώ να βοηθήσει εάν πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο γιατί σίγουρα υποφέρει ..!

----------


## xrisam

Δέσποινα είναι κάπως έτσι το περιστεράκι?





Αν δεν είναι σπάσιμο τότε είναι παραμυξοϊός και είναι σύνηθες στα περιστέρια. Είχα πριν χρόνια μια περιστερούλα με τέτοιος πρόβλημα, νομίζω το ίδιο φάρμακο δίναμε τότε...

Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες και περίμενε να δούμε τι θα πούνε και υπόλοιποι.

----------


## Des

δεν ειναι σπασιμο ειπε ο κτηνιατρος αλλα ναι ετσι οπως την δευτερη ειναι ο λαιμος του μονο απο την αλλη μερια.

----------


## xrisam

Πάνε χρόνια απο τότε που είχαμε περιστεράκια αλλά θυμάμαι ότι ήταν ότι χειρότερο, είναι δυσκολή περίπτωση...

Και αυτό που έζησε είχε πάλι  πρόβλημα και δεν πετούσε. Το ταιζαμε εμεις αναγκαστικά του ανοιγαμε το στομα και του δίναμε σποράκια μέχρι να γεμίσει η κοιλίτα του και νεράκι, κάποια στιγμή το ανέλαβε η αδερφή μου.

Δεν ξέρω κάποιος αλλος αν έχει εμπειρία να πεί.

ΥΓ αν εχεις αλλά πουλιά μακριά και να πλένεις τα χέρια σου.

----------


## jk21

ειτε παραμυξοιος ειτε σαλμονελλωση !!! 


http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/me...ms-in-pigeons/

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/tr...yxovirosis.php

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/tr...monellosis.php

ειτε στη μια ειτε στην αλλη περιπτωση συνεχισε το φαρμακο αλλα αν δεν δεις βελτιωση στο 3ημερο , βρες ειτε tabernil gentamicina ειτε chloramphenicol A της chevita που ειναι εξειδικευμενα για σαλμονελλωση (οχι οτι το baytril δεν ειναι )

για να μην γνωριζε ο γιατρος τα συμπτωματα ,μαλλον ειναι ασχετος με πτηνα  ....

oι κουτσουλιες μου δειχνουν παντως σαλμονελλα κυριως .... 

δωσε και 1 φακελλο almora plus ανα 250 ml νερου απο φαρμακειο .Ειναι ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη για να μην εξαντληθει απο τη διαρροια

----------


## Des

ταιριαζουν τα συμπτωματα και με τις 2 περιπτωσεις αλλα οι κουτσουλιες οανε προς στην σαλμονελα ναι. ο κτηνιατρος του εκανε μπαιτριλ για 3-4 μερες δοση, και μας εδωσε αλλη μια συριγγα με φαρμακο να του κανουμε εμεις μετα απο 4 μερες. το gentamicina το εχω οποτε θα του δωσω αυτο. ειναι σταθερο οπως στην φωτογραφια αλλα καποιες στιγμες πεφτει κατω στο πλαι και μενει εκει σαν να χανει την ισσοροπια του και να ψυχομαχει... δεν το πηρα στο σπιτι μου γιατι εχω τα παπαγαλακια μου και φοβηθηκα μην ειναι κολλητικο αλλα η φιλη μου μπορει να το εχει μεχρι την παρασκευη σπιτι της, μετα φευγει διακοπες οποτε πρεπει να το παρω. εαν κολλιεται με τον αερα δεν το ρισκαρω ομως και θα πρεπει να του ψαξω αλλο σπιτι.
εφαγε κρεμα νεοσσων (παπαγαλων) με συριγγα και ηπιε και νερο ετσι αλλα καμμια αλλη βελτιωση...

τι δοση να κανω με το gentamicina?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πρόλαβε ο Δημήτρης , Παραμυξοιός είναι φίλε μου . Από τα δυσκολότερα προβλήματα . Ένα φάρμακο που είχε κάποια απόκριση ήταν το Σπαρτίξ ... Δύσκολη όμως περίπτωση ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Για το Σπαρτίς δεν θυμάμαι σίγουρα . Πάντος είναι η μοναδική αρρώστια που το σώζεις μόνο με εμβολιασμό . Οι περιστεράδες  το μόνο που κάνουν είναι απομάκρυνση του άρρωστου με κατεπείγουσες διαδικασίες . Μπορεί να σου διαλύσει το κουμάσι . Αυτό σου το γράφω για να το διώξεις άμεσα ή να το παραδώσεις σε κάποιο ειδικό . Μην το υποτιμήσεις .

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη το spartρix εχει δραση στην τριχομοναδα (canker το λετε στα περιστερια ) 

Το εμβολιο δυστυχως εχει  μονο δραση ,αν δοθει εγκαιρα .Παντως λογω εικονας κουτσουλιας δινω πιθανοτητα σημαντικη και για σαλμονελλωση

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη έχεις δίκιο , το είδα μετα. Τώρα για την Σαλμονέλα και αυτή δίνει νευρολογικά συμπτώματα (συνήθως τρέκλισμα ) . Πάντως οι κουτσουλιές δεν έχουν να δώσουν κάποιες ελπίδες για το πουλάκι .

----------


## Des

ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας , δυστυχως ομως δεν βλεπω καλη καταληξη για το περιστερακι. το μονο μερος που θα εβρισκε φροντιδα ειναι το μουσειο φυσικης ιστοριας στο Ηρακλειο και ειμαστε 70 χιλιομετρα μακρια. εαν δεν δειξει βελτιωση μεχρι την παρασκευη, πραγμα δυσκολο απο οτι διαβασα , μαλλον θα το κοιμησουμε.

----------


## Cristina

Κρίμα το πουλάκι  .....

----------


## jk21

το gentamicina ειναι 10 σταγονες σε 100 ml νερο  δηλαδ 50 σταγονες στο μισο λιτρο (εξαρταται ποσο του βαζεις ) .... σορρυ ξεχασα να σου γραψω αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως παιρνει baytril  .ετσι δεν ειναι; 

δεν θα ενεργησει αμεσα εννοειται

----------


## Des

ναι χτες το πηγαμε παλι στον κτηνιατρο και καναμε δευτερη ενεση μπαιτριλ και ενυδατωση.
εκει που ειχαμε στο μυαλο μας το χειροτερο, ο κτηνιατρος προσφερθηκε να το κρατησει και να ασχοληθει μαζι του.!! :-)) του ειπα ολα αυτα που νομιζετε και θα δοκιμασει αλλα φαρμακα. θα τσεκαρω καθε 2 μερες και αισιοδοξω με την νεα τροπη. :-)

----------


## jk21

η αγωγη με baytril ειναι σωστη .Αλλαγη ειχα αναφερει μονο αν ο γιατρος κρινει οτι εμφανως δεν υπαρχει βελτιωση και ισως το στελεχος πιθανης σαλμονελλας ειναι ανθεκτικο σε μια ισχυρη κινολονη (σπανιο αλλα οχι κατι που δεν μπορει να συμβει )

----------


## Des

Ειπα να σας ενημερωσω για το περιστερακι, δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε , εμεινε στον κτηνιατρο και μετα απο μια ενεση μπαιτριλ επεσε σε κωμα.

----------


## Pidgey

Κρίμα... Να 'σαι καλά που το βοήθησες.

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το κακόμοιρο. Ξεκουράστηκε...

----------

